# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Movies based or shot in Oklahoma?

## AFCM

I'm trying to think of some movies that are either based or shot in Oklahoma.  Off the top of my head, I can come up with:

Oklahoma! (of course)
Far and Away
The Outsiders
Keys to Tulsa
Twister
UHF
Thelma and Louise (I think)
Saving Grace (tv series)

That's all I can think of off the top of my head.  I searched IMDB and came up with a bunch of movies with Oklahoma in the title.  I didn't count those, however (not off the top of my head).

----------


## Pete

Rainman had some key scenes in Guthrie.

Also, the skyline of OKC was featured in Defending Your Life, as the fictional town, Judgment City:

----------


## AFCM

Thanks.

----------


## Karried

There was one title I was happy to see missing:

American Meth - The Documentary.   whew!


Borat ( a deleted scene )

----------


## AFCM

> Borat ( a deleted scene )


Which one?  I'll have to look for that.

----------


## drumsncode

How about "The Fun Park", directed by Rick Walker with a lot of our local stars, including a brief appearance by Amy McRee.  I haven't bought it yet, but I'd like to see it.

----------


## FFLady

What about Where the Red Fern Grows???

----------


## Pete

Wasn't the Turning Point also set in OK?

Also, the made for TV movie Surviving (1985) was not only set but shot largely in OKC.  Molly Ringwald and Zach Galligan were the stars.  Also had Paul Sorvino, Ellen Burstyn and River Phoenix.  There were several scenes that showed Lake Hefner, the Waterford, etc.

----------


## foy0613

I guess I am thinking more about Indie films but Brad Beasley has done a couple of Documentaries in Oklahoma that I can think of: *Fearless Freaks*, about the Flaming Lips and *Okie Noodling*. 

Wayne Coyne did a movie with Brad Beasley, also, called *Christmas on Mars*. Can't say that I have actually seen this one but one of my friends worked on the movie.

Also, there is a Native American filmmaker, Sterlin Harjo, who has done several independent films/shorts in Oklahoma. His last film, *Four Sheets*, went to Sundance. 

*Elizabethtown*
*Phenomenon* (not my favorite)  :Smile:

----------


## jstanthrnme

I had a friend working for Graymark Productions, a local company, a few years back.  Two small budget films called "Fingerprints" and "The Hunt" were two films made in this state.  I believe "The Hunt" was filmed near Guthrie.  

Let me also add Bradley Beasley's films to this topic.  His work with the Flaming Lips, and the Okie Noodling movies need to be recognized.

----------


## jstanthrnme

Also the John Wayne film "True Grit" was based in Oklahoma.  However, if you watch it, you'll know it wasn't shot here.

----------


## SoonerBV

There was a movie in the late 80s or early 90s called My heroes have always been cowboys, and I think it was in Guthrie.  The Hero was the bad guy from Urban Cowboy.

----------


## CCOKC

Whre the Heart Is was a 2000 movie based on a Billie Letts (an Oklahoman) novel
with Natalie Portman and Ashley Judd.  It takes place in Sequoyah (fictional ?) Oklahoma.

----------


## TeriOKC

> I'm trying to think of some movies that are either based or shot in Oklahoma.  Off the top of my head, I can come up with:
> 
> Oklahoma! (of course)
> Far and Away
> The Outsiders
> Keys to Tulsa
> Twister
> UHF
> Thelma and Louise (I think)
> ...


Of course, there was the old standby - The Grapes of Wrath" - not really based in Oklahoma but I believe the term "Okies" was coined by Steinbeck, wasn't it?''

I still dream of writing a novel about my mother and father's families, who hailed from Kiowa County, OK.  After I write it, perhaps someone will make IT into a movie.  "Red Dirt Rhapsody" anyone?  :-)

----------


## solitude

'Surveillance' with Armand Assante was filmed entirely on location in Oklahoma City. Penn Square Mall was the mall where the security head is a little, well, crazy.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> I had a friend working for Graymark Productions, a local company, a few years back.  Two small budget films called "Fingerprints" and "The Hunt" were two films made in this state.  I believe "The Hunt" was filmed near Guthrie.  
> 
> Let me also add Bradley Beasley's films to this topic.  His work with the Flaming Lips, and the Okie Noodling movies need to be recognized.



Yup...I was in _The Hunt_. That was a fun time. I even got paid the big bucks!

----------


## Ginkasa

I know somebody who worked on The Hunt.

----------


## Marko

Fast Charlie the Moonbeam Rider....Guthrie filled in for San Francisco in the ending of this movie. Watched it being filmed myself! (1979)

Fast Charlie... the Moonbeam Rider (1979)

----------


## redland

Besides "The Outsiders," there were "Tex" and "Rumble Fish," all based on novels by Tulsa author A.J. Hinton, and they were filmed entirely in Tulsa.
"The Dark at the Top of the Stairs" was not filmed in Oklahoma but took place in Shawnee, with several references to Oklahoma City.
There was a Susan Hayward movie "Tulsa" about the early oil boom days. There were at least some location shots in Tulsa, with a stunning skyllne shot at the end.
The movie "Rain Man" included some scenes shot in rural Oklahoma and some really good shots of Guthrie.

----------


## actionman

Found this too...


Top 10 Movies Filmed in the State of Oklahoma

----------


## securityinfo

The John Milius version of Dillinger with an amazing list of stars was filmed almost entirely in and around Ardmore and Lake Murray in 1972-73.  I was present for most of the filming, and have wonderful memories.  The movie wasn't great, but the guy with the best line was Harry Dean Stanton as Homer Van Meter, "Go****mit! Things ain't workin' out for me today!"
Warren Oates, Ben Johnson, Cloris Leachman, Michelle Phillips, Geoffrey Lewis, Richard Dreyfuss, and Steve Kanaly were just some of the folks in the movie.

----------


## actionman

Found this too:

Top 10 Movies Filmed in the State of Oklahoma

----------


## ddavidson8

> Besides "The Outsiders," there were "Tex" and "Rumble Fish," all based on novels by Tulsa author A.J. Hinton, and they were filmed entirely in Tulsa.
> "The Dark at the Top of the Stairs" was not filmed in Oklahoma but took place in Shawnee, with several references to Oklahoma City.
> There was a Susan Hayward movie "Tulsa" about the early oil boom days. There were at least some location shots in Tulsa, with a stunning skyllne shot at the end.
> The movie "Rain Man" included some scenes shot in rural Oklahoma and some really good shots of Guthrie.


I think Rumble Fish was filmed in Minnesota.

----------


## Swake2

It's SE Hinton and all three of her movies were shot in Tulsa.

----------


## flintysooner

"The Sons of Katie Elder" was based on the Marlow brothers.

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

I don't know about full movies, but I know there's a couple of scenes in "Elizabethtown" where you see the Survival Tree and the Round Barn.

----------


## Dave Cook

I watched 'Two Lane Blacktop' (1971) on TCM last night and noticed some of Oklahoma in that one. Classic flick with James Taylor, Warren Oates and Dennis Wilson. 

The town of Boswell, Oklahoma played a role in their adventures across America.

----------


## TaoMaas

> What about Where the Red Fern Grows???


From what I understand, there's a cabin that was used in that movie that's still standing along the Illinois River.  It's a recreation of that cabin that's on top of the big aquarium inside Bass Pro.

----------


## UnclePete

We can't forget the Western epic "Rock Island Trail" starring Forrest Tucker.  The outdoor train scenes were filmed on the old Rock Island Railroad branch that ran from Haileyville to Ardmore, OK.  Most of the filming took place near Bache, OK.  I have found two release dates:  January 1, 1950 and May 1, 1950.

----------


## kevinpate

Orlando Bloom was in something that did some filming in OKC not so long ago.

----------


## Matt

> Orlando Bloom was in something that did some filming in OKC not so long ago.


That would be Elizabethtown.

----------


## Jesseda

a year or 2 ago wasnt guthrie being used for a 1920s era horror or thriller movie, i remember they closed streets off and covered certain streets with dirt? anyone know what the name was they where filming

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> How about "The Fun Park", directed by Rick Walker with a lot of our local stars, including a brief appearance by Amy McRee.  I haven't bought it yet, but I'd like to see it.


Also, don't forget his first big epic film "Sam & Janet".  All of it, except for the scenes with Gary Busey (because he wanted more money than they were willing to pay him for having to come to Oklahoma to shoot scenes) was filmed in and around the OKC metro area.

----------


## Mr. T in OKC

"Suspect Zero" (2004) Partially took place in OKC.  I believe there are some shots of near downtown in the movie.

----------


## MadMonk

> Rainman had some key scenes in Guthrie.


They also filmed at The Big 8 motel in El Reno.  There was a neon sign they hung up that read "Amarillo's Finest".  The last time I went by there it was still hanging there.  The owner played as the desk clerk when the they were checking in.

----------


## jbrown84

A few others not mentioned:

*Splinter* was a big indie horror hit last year, shot in OKC entirely
*Bug*, directed by William Friedken (the Exorcist) and starring Ashley Judd was set here but not shot here
*Return to Sender (2004)* is a legal thriller shot in McAlester and Tulsa
*The Doe Boy*, a Native American coming of age tale
*Eye of God*, directed by Tim Blake Nelson
*The Frighteners*, directed by Peter Jackson
*Hidalgo*, starring Viggo Mortensen (the closing scene)
*No Burgers for Bigfoot*, an indie called the best unseen film of 2008 by Film Threat
*A Simple Wish*, starring Martin Short
*Transformers* (Tinker AFB apparently...)
*Unsolved*, an indie slasher shot mostly at OCU
both versions of *Where the Red Fern Grows*


IMDb




> Borat ( a deleted scene )


I actually know the city official who had to put up with him in that scene.




> a year or 2 ago wasnt guthrie being used for a 1920s era horror or thriller movie, i remember they closed streets off and covered certain streets with dirt? anyone know what the name was they where filming


Yes.  I don't remember the name of it, and don't remember hearing about it being released.  A lot of these small films never even get a video release.

----------


## Dave Cook

Caught parts of 'In The Army Now' (1994) on late night TV a few nights ago with Pauly Shore and Andy Dick. 

Shot partly at Fort Sill in Lawton. Easy to identify.

----------


## nik4411

Cool stuff. What was the deleted scene of Borat?

----------


## jbrown84

YouTube - Borat at the Oklahoma City Traffic Commission (1 of 2)

----------


## HSC-Sooner

That's hilarious, 10 minutes of silence?!

----------


## Broncho

Although the movie was not filmed in Oklahoma, award-winning _Silkwood_ (1983) is based on true events that occurred in Crescent, OK.  The work has been reviewed favorably by professional and amateur film critics alike, generally receiving about 70% approval from raters.

Additionally, the History Channel produced a documentary, illustrating the events that unfolded in Crescent.  The work is _Contaminated: The Karen Silkwood Story_ (2006).

----------


## BBatesokc

Years ago (1990's) when Twister was being filmed in Guthrie I was an extra in a direct to video movie about the Barker Gang, also being filmed in Guthrie. At the time it was being called 'The Bloody Barkers' but was released as 'Public Enemies.' It starred Alyssa Milano, Theresa (sp) Russell and Chip (forget the last name). I got to be in several scenes and in a big gun battle near the end. One day while filming, all us extras got called over to the Twister set. But, unfortunately our scene got cut. I can see myself in 3 scenes in Public Enemies. It was a lot of fun and Alyssa and the others were extremely friendly to everybody. I have a pic with her somewhere. It was a terrible movie but a great time.

----------


## Jim Kyle

The movie "State Fair" included a couple of major scenes filmed at the OKC fairgrounds speedway, although the Texas state fair provided most of the location shots. All of the auto racing scenes were shot in OKC however...

And several Roy Rogers movies were shot on Roy Turner's ranch down in Murray County. In fact, Roy and Dale's wedding took place there.

----------


## RadioOKC

> a year or 2 ago wasnt guthrie being used for a 1920s era horror or thriller movie, i remember they closed streets off and covered certain streets with dirt? anyone know what the name was they where filming


I think you may be thinking of "The Killer Inside Me". They we're shooting in Guthrie and Downtown OKC. They actually ended up using the 1st National Bank building downtown as a train depot in Austin. I have some pretty cool pics from the shoot downtown but was unable to upload them here.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_U2LUsfeMwg

----------


## bandnerd

> I had a friend working for Graymark Productions, a local company, a few years back.  Two small budget films called "Fingerprints" and "The Hunt" were two films made in this state.  I believe "The Hunt" was filmed near Guthrie.  
> 
> Let me also add Bradley Beasley's films to this topic.  His work with the Flaming Lips, and the Okie Noodling movies need to be recognized.


Yes, Fingerprints was filmed in the old Harding High School building, Heritage Hills, and Guthrie. Some of my students were extras!

----------


## Bigrayok

Graymark made a movie in Oklahoma City a few years ago with Armand Assante that was a thriller called Surveilance. I saw them film a scene at Penn Square Mall. I have never seen anything about the movie since then. Has anyone seen it? Is it in any of the local video stores? I never read anything about it after it was released except the ad on IMDB. 
Bigray in Ok

----------


## gen70

> Graymark made a movie in Oklahoma City a few years ago with Armand Assante that was a thriller called Surveilance. I saw them film a scene at Penn Square Mall. I have never seen anything about the movie since then. Has anyone seen it? Is it in any of the local video stores? I never read anything about it after it was released except the ad on IMDB. 
> Bigray in Ok


  I started watching "Surveilance" on a movie channel but could not get thru the whole movie because it was so bad, (IMO)

----------


## ddavidson8

Surveilance is available on Netflix. Not horrible, but not very good.

----------


## TaoMaas

> Graymark made a movie in Oklahoma City a few years ago with Armand Assante that was a thriller called Surveilance.


I think they filmed some of it downtown because I got off work a little late one evening and was taking a few pics of the buildings before heading home.  Two guys were walking towards me who looked kinda familiar.  When they saw that I had a camera, they stopped walking for a minute until they realized that I wasn't really interested in them.  When they got closer, I recognized Armand Assante.

----------


## okcpulse

> I think Rumble Fish was filmed in Minnesota.


No.  Rumble Fish was filmed in Tulsa.  You are thinking of 'That Was Then, This Is Now'.  Interesting movie, and supposedly a sequel to The Outsiders.

----------


## Wambo36

The movie "8 Seconds" was based on the life of Lane Frost, a world champon bull rider from southeastern Oklahoma. A decent flick even if, like myself, your not especially into rodeo.

----------


## okcpulse

Speaking of cowboy movies... My Heroes Have Always Been Cowboys.  Filmed in Edmond and Guthrie in 1991 (the Edmond shot being a pan and zoom of the main character exiting I-35 in Edmond to drive to his house in the country), the Laze E Arena, and the Gaylords' house.

----------


## Bigrayok

The Outsiders, Rumblefish, and Tex were S.E. Hinton novels and the movies were filmed in the Tulsa area. One of the things I liked about these movies was they did not speak in exagerated "southern accents" that a lot of movies portraying Oklahomans do. Matt Dillon, who is one of my favorite actors, portrayed Tex really well without sounding like a stereotype of a backwoods southerner.

 Silkwood was a good movie but I hated the accents of the characters in the movie. I know Meryl Streep is known for accents and she may have portrayed Karen Silkwood's accent properly, but Karen Silkwood was originally from the Nederland/Beaumont, Texas area. People get the impression that Oklahoma Cityans talk like her from the movie. 

I once heard Billy Bob Thornton, who is from Northwest Arkansas, say that he has never heard southerners talk like some of the characters he has seen in movies about the south. I am not sure I totally agree with him, but I see his point in some cases. Southern accents are different in various parts of the south and southwest. Even in Oklahoma you can hear a difference in accents from southeastern Oklahoma and western Oklahoma.

Bigray in Ok

----------


## ultimatesooner

Leaves of Grass just came out on DVD in October - great flick about SE OK pot growers with Edward Norton playing 2 of the main characters

----------


## BBatesokc

We were going through Hulu+ trying to find something to watch and naturally the title "Killer Condom!" caught my attention.

This German horror comedy, subtitled in English, is set in NYC but the opening scene makes several references to Oklahoma. Apparently a college girl from Farmville, Oklahoma is forced to have sex with her professor to get a passing grade. As the title insinuates, the condom he uses, ummmm removes part of his anatomy. The best part was the stereotypes they used when casting the parents of the girl from Oklahoma. Then there's always this classic Oklahoma reference in the movie..... (NSFW) http://yfrog.com/h7wx6lj

----------


## XtraStout

I might be mistaken but wasn't True Grit supposed to be filmed in OK but the tax incentives were not large enough?

----------


## Bunty

Meanwhile, to look to the future of movie making in Oklahoma, a pair of amateur movie makers will soon be making a movie called "Left of Center" in and around Stillwater about mysterious deaths along highway 177.  Details at: http://www.stwnewspress.com/local/x1...-in-Stillwater

----------


## Bigrayok

I noticed True Grit was shot in Texas and New Mexico. Both states have numerous movies made every year due to terrain and tax incentives. Even Toby Keith made his "Beer for My Men, Whiskey for My Horses" movie in New Mexico although it was supposed to be set primarily in Mangum, Oklahoma. 

Bigray in Ok

----------


## jbrown84

> Leaves of Grass just came out on DVD in October - great flick about SE OK pot growers with Edward Norton playing 2 of the main characters


I was very aggravated that OK native Tim Blake Nelson (writer-director) did not shoot Leaves of Grass in Oklahoma, despite having shot other movies here in the past.

And that did NOT look like eastern Oklahoma in *True Grit*.  I know the Coens have shot a lot in Texas, so that's probably why they shot it around Austin. I have a feeling they've never seen the Winding Stair Mountains, because they are not arid mesas. Not even close.

----------


## Bigrayok

The mountains are why I stayed around at the end of True Grit to watch the credits to see where it was filmed. I was not surprised when I saw New Mexico and Texas. I have a feeling the mountains in the movie are from New Mexico. In the John Wayne version of True Grit there are snow capped mountains in the background that are definitley not in Oklahoma. You can see snow capped mountains in the background in Oklahoma which is supposed to take place in Claremore. 

Bigray in Ok

----------


## SoonerDave

Some of the tornado flick "Twister" was filmed in Oklahoma. In fact, once special effects scene where a truck drives through a house was done down at Max Westheimer, where they built up this bizarre looking "house on its side" with a big ramp through it. Drove by it nearly every day to and from OU....its on screen for _maybe_ five seconds.

----------


## kevinpate

> I noticed True Grit was shot in Texas and New Mexico. Both states have numerous movies made every year due to terrain and tax incentives. Even Toby Keith made his "*WHISKEY* for My Men, *BEER* for My Horses" movie in New Mexico although it was supposed to be set primarily in Mangum, Oklahoma. 
> 
> Bigray in Ok


Fixed it for ya

----------


## Bigrayok

Thanks, Kevin. After they have had a few, they might not know the difference! 

Bigray in Ok

----------


## jmarkross

Few will remember the 1962 Beverly Garland movie...*"Stark Fear"* shot in and around Norman and Lexington. The World Premiere was held at the Sooner Theater in 1962--_complete with big klieg lights_...it is available at Amazon.com. I bought one just for the hell of it, I remember when they shot the movie and the Premiere when I was in junior high...

http://www.amazon.com/Stark-Fear-Sin...5370015&sr=1-2

----------


## yukong

Regarding Dillinger.  Scenes were filmed at the Carter County Courthouse, downtown Ardmore, And the whole shootout with the Dillinger gang and the FBI guys was filmed at the Ardmore Lake Club.  Many extras came from people around Ardmore.  In fact, two friends of mine were extras (as FBI guys) and they got to shoot tommy guns, and wear trench coats and fedoras and look bada$$.  The scene where the chase went over a framework bridge, was the Greasy Bend bridge over in Johnston County.  That old bridge still stands, but I don't know if they let cars go over it anymore.  I used to drive that way a lot going from Tish to Ardmore.  That movie is somewhat of a cult classic in the Ardmore area.

----------


## monkeygang

Do you know if the new one is based there? I know it was supposed to be more true to the novel.

----------


## MattB

Didn't read through to find out if this one was mentioned, but "The Gunslingers" was filmed at Rollinscreek in Guthrie. 
http://www.imdb.com/video/screenplay/vi2598242585/
http://rollinscreek.com/

----------


## MattB

Also Splinter: http://www.imdb.com/video/screenplay/vi224565529/
    And Fingerprints: http://www.imdb.com/video/screenplay/vi105906969/ (Another one shot in Guthrie... some shots of the Stone Lion Inn are included) 
    And one of my favorites, Near Dark, wasn't filmed in OK, but is supposed to take place in OK: http://www.imdb.com/video/screenplay/vi379126041/

----------


## Double Edge

"Bound for Glory" about Woody Guthrie, parts are set in Oklahoma but I don't know if any of it was shot here. "Cockfight" originally titled "The Round and Round" was filmed in Oklahoma.

----------


## MikeOKC

> Regarding Dillinger.  Scenes were filmed at the Carter County Courthouse, downtown Ardmore, And the whole shootout with the Dillinger gang and the FBI guys was filmed at the Ardmore Lake Club.  Many extras came from people around Ardmore.  In fact, two friends of mine were extras (as FBI guys) and they got to shoot tommy guns, and wear trench coats and fedoras and look bada$$.  The scene where the chase went over a framework bridge, was the Greasy Bend bridge over in Johnston County.  That old bridge still stands, but I don't know if they let cars go over it anymore.  I used to drive that way a lot going from Tish to Ardmore.  That movie is somewhat of a cult classic in the Ardmore area.


Not to be confused with "the" shootout with John Dillinger himself, which was shot in downtown Oklahoma City with the old Midwest Theater standing in for the Biograph.

----------


## MattB

> Not to be confused with "the" shootout with John Dillinger himself, which was shot in downtown Oklahoma City with the old Midwest Theater standing in for the Biograph.


   I have a close friend who was in one of the square-dance scenes in one of the Dillinger flicks.  Seems like he said it was filmed somewhere near Paul's Valley.

----------


## Dustin

I hear Twister 2 is the works..  Maybe they will shoot in Oklahoma again.

----------


## MattB

> I hear Twister 2 is the works..  Maybe they will shoot in Oklahoma again.


   One of my coworkers was a theater manager when Helen Hunt came to OK for the premiere of Twister.  I was disappointed to hear that she was rude and condescending to the personnel.

----------


## RadioOKC

> One of my coworkers was a theater manager when Helen Hunt came to OK for the premiere of Twister.  I was disappointed to hear that she was rude and condescending to the personnel.


Could explain why her roles have been limited in scope. Hmmmmm. Thread idea!



Chris
www.radiookc.com

----------


## faas_ok

I watched the filming of the scene in which Beverly Garland is confronted by "Harvey Saggett" outside the juke box museum. I must have been about 8 and didn't know Beverly Garland from Beverly Hills

----------


## Stan Silliman

The TV movie "Rise and Walk" was filmed in Oklahoma. It was also known as the Dennis Byrd story and had scenes in Bricktown and they used Owen Field for football field scenes to replicate the Meadowlands.  

It was filmed in the mid-nineties and I had a chance to be an extra in a restaurant scene at Spaghetti Warehouse. But it involved waiting around for three hours so I opted out. 

Here's a small snipet from the movie starring Peter Berg as Dennis Byrd.

 Rise and Walk

Here's another scene with Kathryn Morris (star of Cold Case) from that movie:  She's singing to Dennis Byrd

----------


## Stan Silliman

Why doesn't anyone bring up "Possums" starring Mac Davis shot entirely in Nowata and eastern Oklahoma. My brother-in-laws best buddy is Dennis Burkley who played "Orville" in the movie. If they need a heavy set redneck guy, Dennis usually gets the part. That is until recently when he lost 160 # and his movie career. 

Barry Switzer had a cameo plus J. Max Burnett (writer and director) created a character based on Calvin Steves, the paper boy in Norman.

----------


## Achilleslastand

> Why doesn't anyone bring up "Possums" starring Mac Davis shot entirely in Nowata and eastern Oklahoma. My brother-in-laws best buddy is Dennis Burkley who played "Orville" in the movie. If they need a heavy set redneck guy, Dennis usually gets the part. That is until recently when he lost 160 # and his movie career. 
> 
> Barry Switzer had a cameo plus J. Max Burnett (writer and director) created a character based on Calvin Steves, the paper boy in Norman.


Dennis Burkley also played "Cal" on a years or twos worth of episodes of sanford and son. He was also in the movie mask among others.

----------


## Dave Cook

To expand on this topic a bit, what are your thoughts on how Hollywood portrays Oklahoma and Oklahomans? Is it often accurate? Do they take liberties with certain stereotypes? 

This sort of irritates me when I notice this with foreign cities. 

Just caught Hangover II and wasn't surprised they made Bangkok look like a third-world dump. There are some extremely 'hi-so' areas in this town with more money than you could believe but that wouldn't have fit into the plot. Instead, you come away thinking it's a cesspool.

----------


## MattB

> To expand on this topic a bit, what are your thoughts on how Hollywood portrays Oklahoma and Oklahomans? Is it often accurate? Do they take liberties with certain stereotypes? 
> 
> This sort of irritates me when I notice this with foreign cities. 
> 
> Just caught Hangover II and wasn't surprised they made Bangkok look like a third-world dump. There are some extremely 'hi-so' areas in this town with more money than you could believe but that wouldn't have fit into the plot. Instead, you come away thinking it's a cesspool.


  Don't know how "Hi So" it is, and haven't seen the flick, but I know they're well known for the child sex trade.

----------


## kevinpate

> ... If they need a heavy set redneck guy, Dennis usually gets the part. That is until recently when he lost 160 # and his movie career.


Well, I found his weight.  Any y'all know his agent's number?

----------


## Bill Robertson

Sort of off the subject but this thread reminds me of something. Back in the early 70s we had a cabin on Lake Eufaula near the tiny town of Canadian. Some movie production company came in a built a pretty good size "old west main street" of full size buildings with interiors, not just false fronts. It was just the the NW of Canadian. There was some activity that looked like shooting of scenes off and on for a few years before it was all abandoned. Don't know if anything ever made it to a screen.

----------


## Dave Cook

> Don't know how "Hi So" it is, and haven't seen the flick, but I know they're well known for the child sex trade.


LOL! Thanks for the irrelevant reply, Mattie. Run along now.

----------


## SOONER8693

> Years ago (1990's) when Twister was being filmed in Guthrie I was an extra in a direct to video movie about the Barker Gang, also being filmed in Guthrie. At the time it was being called 'The Bloody Barkers' but was released as 'Public Enemies.' It starred Alyssa Milano, Theresa (sp) Russell and Chip (forget the last name). I got to be in several scenes and in a big gun battle near the end. One day while filming, all us extras got called over to the Twister set. But, unfortunately our scene got cut. I can see myself in 3 scenes in Public Enemies. It was a lot of fun and Alyssa and the others were extremely friendly to everybody. I have a pic with her somewhere. It was a terrible movie but a great time.


I was in that too, as an extra/stunt extra. Several of us from our gunfight/stunt group, Colonel Colt's Company, we did the shows at Frontier City through the 80's, were hired to be "squibbed", shot and die. They would pay us $300 the day we were "squibbed" and died. Due to budget restrictions, I beleive only 1 of our group was killed. Yes, we can be seen in several scenes as FBI men. The movie which was released as "Public Enemies" was a made for HBO movie. Have seen it on their a couple of times. Our group was also in  on a movie made in the mid 80's in and around Guthrie about the life of Chris Madsen. It was made by a film company from Denmark. It was the story of his life in Denmark before he came to the US and became a lawman. Movie never appeared in the states, only in Europe.     p.s. Eric Roberts was one of the stars in the "Barker" movie, along with a guy that was a "VJ" from MTV. back when MTV actually showed music videos. Looked him up, his name was Dan Cortese.

----------


## MattB

> LOL! Thanks for the irrelevant reply, Mattie. Run along now.


  Oh, gosh, you're right.  I'm not nearly sophisticated enough to converse with you.  
  It's entirely relevant.  One is hard pressed to tout the "Hi So" nature of a country that is the child-sex trade capitol of the world, pokie. Run along now.

----------


## Dave Cook

I've heard Oklahoma leads the nation in teen pregnancy, high school dropouts, 49th in student funding, ranks first in female incarceration, and finished dead last in overall health and fitness. 

Just based on those statistics, I'm going to assume there is no way one can live a good life.  

Of course, those of us that have been there know that is nonsense.

----------


## MattB

> I've heard Oklahoma leads the nation in teen pregnancy, high school dropouts, 49th in student funding, ranks first in female incarceration, and finished dead last in overall health and fitness. 
> 
> Just based on those statistics, I'm going to assume there is no way one can live a good life.  
> 
> Of course, those of us that have been there know that is nonsense.


   That's quite different from a society which is outwardly "Hi So" but, under a thin veil, a thriving child sex trade is not only allowed to persist, but tolerated.  
   But we're getting way off topic.

----------


## Larry OKC

*The Torkelsons*, 1991-92 (morphed into *Almost Home*, 1993) NBC




> The show was a comedy about a sensitive 14-year-old girl who's mortified by her crazy-quilt unorthodox family. Dorothy Jane just wanted to be thought of as normal, like any teenager, but had a hard time doing so. Her father had walked out on the family and they were always short on money. Her perky, optimistic mom, Millicent ((Connie Ray)), saw sunshine everywhere. The rest of the family consisted of brothers - athletic Steven Floyd and studious Chuckie Lee, and sisters - spunky Ruth Ann and cute Mary Sue. They lived in a big rambling house in Pyramid Corners, Oklahoma. The name for the show came from a real Steven Floyd Torkelson who shared his bug collection and a first kiss with a little girl named Lynn Montgomery. She grew up to create the show some 30 years later.
> 
> The Torkelsons apparently turned out to be too down home for most people as it never found much of an audience in its original Saturday night timeslot and even less of one when it was moved to Sundays. After a second hiatus the series was revamped to return in February 1993 as Almost Home. For the new series the family moved to Seattle, where Millicent took a job as a nanny for the two spoiled teenage children of a widower ((Perry King)). Two of the Torkelson kids were lost in the move as they never appeared in Seattle and the show pretended they never existed. The new series, which mostly pitted conservative family values against liberal family values, did not do any better in the ratings and disappeared after 13 episodes.


William Schallert (the dad from the old Patty Duke show) played boarder Wesley Hodges, the Torkelsons took in to help make ends meet.

Pyramid Corners OK apparently is/was a real town in northeastern part of the state, "located north of Vinita and just south of Welch", in Craig County, on state highway 2

----------


## jbrown84

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1588898/

This is the next film that will shoot in OKC soon.  From director Nick Cassavetes (The Notebook, Alpha Dog).

----------


## CCOKC

Somehow I got on the mailing list for this local casting director.  In the past month I have gotten numerous e-mails about extras and bit parts in this movie and the one that was filmed in Stillwater. 
http://www.freihofercasting.com/

----------


## Bigrayok

I watched the movie Pearl this weekend on OETA. It was about Pearl Carter Scott, the youngest licensed pilot in U.S. History. She was a Chickasaw girl from Marlow. I really enjoyed the movie and learned something new about an interesting person in Oklahoma history. The Chickasaw Tribe produced the movie and did a good job. This could have been a Disney type movie. I am glad it was made by local people who told the story well. I remember it showed at some theaters in the OKC area including the Oklahoma City Musuem of Art and I think, the Warren Theater in Moore. Good movie.

Bigray in Ok

----------


## yukong

They are back in Norman shooting a scene or scenes of "Yellow" at Hope Hall at Griffin Hospital.

----------


## old okie

Well, went to the new Crest at 104th & S. May this morning, and some company called Crazy Productions [or something similar to that name; I was in a hurry and didn't stop to memorize the info!] was shooting scenes of customers entering Crest.  Yikes.  There was a sign on the door that gave scant details, but read, "By entering this store, you are giving your permission to be filmed for this movie."  Asked the cashier what it was all about, but he said all they knew was it "involved some guy who was on SNL."  Had no name of movie, or name of actor? producer?  Don't know if it's the "Yellow" flick...or something else.  But I suspect it's the same group I saw filming a week ago in the empty field by the same Crest.

----------


## yukong

Wasn't able to see any of the shooting, as they were in Hope Hall.  But it was the Second Unit there shooting some additional scenes.  They were guarding the door to keep anyone from trying to get in.  But they had a big crew there doing the shoot.  It was quite interesting.  Got to visit with one of the Cinematographers.  He was from LA.  Very nice guy.  The crew was made up of people from LA and a lot of local folks.  Was surprised that there were so many crew members from here.  While I was talking to him, they were loading up some of the cameras and sound equipment.  Man, it is a huge operation to just shoot one small scene.  There were 75 or so people there.  Several semi trucks.  A semi-truck that had restrooms and other rooms.  Food trucks, etc.  They have been here for about 2 months shooting in various places and were on their way to Pauls Valley to shoot a scene on the side of I-35 at one of the exits.  Were going to have some scene where the star gets stopped by police for something.  The First Unit was in Pauls Valley all day shooting a scene at a house.  This is the second time they have been shooting at Griffin Hospital/Hope Hall.  Here are a few shots I took with my cell phone.  Wanted to shoot some more, but they were giving me the stinkeye so I didn't want to push it.  



The guy in the green shirt was the cinematographer I spoke to.  They are loading his camera and dolly onto the truck.  As a photography nut, it was interesting to see their equipment.  I cannot imagine how much money in equipment was on that truck.  The white truck was the lighting truck.  It was loaded with all kinds of lighting equipment.  There were two of those trucks.  They also had a rented motorized boom truck that they had huge reflectors loaded on and they had it raised up outside the second and then third floor windows.  As I was leaving, the red camera truck had already left, and a guy was loading another camera on a steadycam unit into a Ford Expedition.  Not boxes, just loose.  Was surprised about that.  A camera unit that undoubtedly costs 10s of thousands, if not 100s of thousands of dollars, just thrown into the backseat of an Expedition.  Didn't see any of the actors, as least not that I know.  Was more interested in the mechanics of the thing.

----------


## Larry OKC

> Well, went to the new Crest at 104th & S. May this morning, and some company called Crazy Productions [or something similar to that name; I was in a hurry and didn't stop to memorize the info!] was shooting scenes of customers entering Crest.  Yikes.  There was a sign on the door that gave scant details, but read, "By entering this store, you are giving your permission to be filmed for this movie."  Asked the cashier what it was all about, but he said all they knew was it "involved some guy who was on SNL."  Had no name of movie, or name of actor? producer?  Don't know if it's the "Yellow" flick...or something else.  But I suspect it's the same group I saw filming a week ago in the empty field by the same Crest.


There was something in the Oklahoman recently about it but I don't recall any details, will see if I can dig it up...

ON EDIT: here's the link http://newsok.com/former-saturday-ni...rticle/3580847

Thought there was another article about Crest more than the SNL guy but haven't run across it yet...

----------


## old okie

Thanks, Larry OKC!  That's exactly the group I've seen these two times!  Also explains why they are using  "south side" locations since the main man works at OCCC!

Appreciate the info.  I missed that story in the paper.

----------


## ctchandler

A couple of years ago a lot of filming was done at the Northwest corner of N. E. 63rd and Sooner road.  They were there for over a month and made the old convenience store into what appeared to be a functioning store and gas station.  They added gas price signs that reflected the prices of the time frame of their story.  The signs are still there and show a price of a little over $1 per gallon.  Does anybody know the name of the move?
Thanks, C. T.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I was driving through the south lot of the state Capitol yesterday and a Guy flagged me down to tell me to drive slow cause they were shooting a movie.  I asked if it was Yellow, but he said no.  Anyone know?

----------


## blendd

The movie is called Just Crazy Enough - starring Chris Kattan - http://twitter.com/#!/ChrisKattan

Your pal,

blendd

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Cool. Thanks for the heads up. Heading to IMDB.com now!

----------


## Larry OKC

> A couple of years ago a lot of filming was done at the Northwest corner of N. E. 63rd and Sooner road.  They were there for over a month and made the old convenience store into what appeared to be a functioning store and gas station.  They added gas price signs that reflected the prices of the time frame of their story.  The signs are still there and show a price of a little over $1 per gallon.  Does anybody know the name of the move?
> Thanks, C. T.


thinking that was some type of independent horror movie but the name escapes me right now...

----------


## jbrown84

> A couple of years ago a lot of filming was done at the Northwest corner of N. E. 63rd and Sooner road.  They were there for over a month and made the old convenience store into what appeared to be a functioning store and gas station.  They added gas price signs that reflected the prices of the time frame of their story.  The signs are still there and show a price of a little over $1 per gallon.  Does anybody know the name of the move?
> Thanks, C. T.


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1031280/

It's pretty good, actually.

----------


## ctchandler

Thanks Larry and Jbrown84, Splinter is the one.  I watched the trailer and that is the gas station.
C. T.



> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1031280/
> 
> It's pretty good, actually.

----------


## Larry OKC

jbrown84, thanks for finding it, that is the one I couldn't remember the name and didn't find with the search I was trying. Time flies, according to the link it was released 2008, so it was probably shot a year before that?  At least 3 years now...

----------


## jbrown84

Yeah if I hadn't seen it and known the name, it would have been difficult to find.

----------


## ljbab728

I came across this short film today called "Wrong Choices" that was obviously filmed in OKC.  I had never heard of it before.  It has a very powerful message with some excellent acting.  Does anyone know if this produced by a local company?

----------


## MattB

Dang, this is an old thread!

----------


## RadicalModerate

I watched a movie (c/o Netflix) the other night that I think was shot in Oklahoma.  Or at least part of it was.  It was about some old American Indian guy who was dying and whose mission was to get back "down" to Wewoka.  He enlisted the aid of his former girlfriend/fiance/ex-wife? to attempt to accomplish the goal.  I thought it was a darn good movie--sort of a low-budget Native American Cinema Verit--but the critics weren't as impressed.  I'd watch it again, but I can't remember the name of it.  Plus some of the geographical references in the film (both verbal and scenic) had only a loose connection with reality.  Maybe I can find it in the "Recently Watched" list.  (I agree, Matt, this is an old thread.)

I remember one time when Guthrie was just about brought to a standstill by the filming of some low-budget, 30's gangster film starring Angie Dickinson.  I found it interesting how they put HUGE banners across some of the streets that would appear in the "distant" background of the shot to cover up some of the more modern changes to the Guthrie streetscape.

And then, of course, there was "Twister" . . . but that was probably mentioned on this thread a couple of decades ago.

----------


## cjohnson.405

Are there any parts of Kevin Durant's movie 'Thunderstruck' that were filmed in Oklahoma?

----------


## Larry OKC

http://blog.newsok.com/thunderrumbli...ets-new-title/




> Durant will be filming scenes for Thunderstruck in Oklahoma City in the next few days, including a session that is scheduled to be shot inside Chesapeake Energy Arena on Tuesday, Jan. 23. The studios original plan was to shoot footage at a preseason game, but the lockout-shortened season limited the Thunder to only one preseason home game as each team dealt with a rushed start to the season. Its possible that filmmakers will shoot action at the Jan. 23 home game against Detroit and/or the Jan. 25 home game against New Orleans.
> The bulk of filming was done in Baton Rouge, La. back in September. But prior to the movie being completed, certain shots that can only be produced in Oklahoma City must be captured. The movie has been granted license from the NBA to use the Thunders name and logo and other league property, meaning real game footage will be used and Durant will be seen in his Thunder jersey, possibly with teammates and Thunder coach Scott Brooks making cameos.
> No release date has been announced for the film.

----------


## woodyrr

< Click image for full size.

The recently released movie "Bringing Up Bobby" was filmed at several locations in Oklahoma City. One of the locations was the Oklahoma Railway Museum. A Museum crew spotted an old Rock Island wood caboose at a siding. The movie people dressed the interior of the caboose and built a wooden bridge across the ditch. They spent a long day and into the night shooting in and around the caboose.

http://newsok.com/bringing-up-bobby-...rticle/3681738

http://www.oklahomarailwaymuseum.org/

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Oklah...5940488?ref=mf

----------


## mmonroe

I just watched that film a couple of months ago, pretty good.  There is footage of driving out of bricktown and in between the Ford Center and Cox Convention Center, a shot down NW Expressway from one of the sprawled towers out there, and a few other shots that let you know it's filmed here... (I wanted to mention POPS, I think POPS is in the movie as a place they stop at)

----------


## OklahomaNick

Did anyone even mention "*The Killer Inside Me*? 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0954947/

Pretty strange movie, but I thought it was actually pretty good. 
It was awesome to see the shots of First National Center made to look like it was in it's hay day.
There are good shots of Casey Affleck walking in the west side of FNC and cool shots of the old bank (made to look busy).

A definite must see!

----------


## soonertoad

Nick Cassavetes  was filming Yellow http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1588898/in Norman last summer. It is slated for release later this year.

----------


## ljbab728

The 1949 movie "Tulsa" was mentioned once briefly early in this thread.  The poster said that a little filming was done in Tulsa.  OETA is screening that movie tonight.  It was stated that a large part of the filming was done in southern Oklahoma in the Sulphur area and that the cast and crew stayed in the Artesia Hotel in Sulpher and the Aldridge Hotel in Ada.  They had some great pics of the Oklahoma City premiere with the stars and state celebrities at the Centre Theater and in the Venetian Room at the Skirvin.

----------


## RadicalModerate

I *truly and sincerely* hope that the comedy-writing/production team behind "*Longmire*" will decide that there is a connection between the Indian/Mexican/Cartel Connection (up in Wyoming) and choose to shoot an episode in Oklahoma. (while they are hot on the trail of the scofflaws)

It would be sort of like "*Borat*" except with a tip o' the clich hat to the recently passed "Open Carry" law.
(Semi-Spoiler/Translation Clue: If you watch *Longmire*, pay attention to how he stands every time he is talking to anyone else in the shot. It is "the tell".)

Hopefully, the geniuses behind "*Trailer Park Boys*" could arrange some cameo appearances.
Perhaps Aubrey McClendon or that lady politician from Bethany could even do the Alfred Hitchcockian walk-thrus . . .
Larry David should come on board . . . Hey . . . If even former basketball stars begin to appreciate OKlahoma . . . =)
Larry could be the guy who complains about Longmire putting that corpse in his curbside trash container.
He could suggest it should have been placed in the Proper Re-Cycling bin.
The one by the curb of enthusiasm =)

----------


## Bellaboo

Was just watching Jay Leno, he had a 12 year old actress on, Bailee Madison....who just got through filming 'Cowgirls and Angels'. She said they filmed it in Stillwater Oklahoma.

----------


## HotStuff80

> I'm trying to think of some movies that are either based or shot in Oklahoma.  Off the top of my head, I can come up with:
> 
> Oklahoma! (of course)
> Far and Away
> The Outsiders
> Keys to Tulsa
> Twister
> UHF
> Thelma and Louise (I think)
> ...



I do not believe that the Movie, Oklahoma was filmed in Oklahoma...    At least that's what we were told at OU and OCU in those days.    
Here is another tidbit by way of discussion:
Filming locations for
Oklahoma! (1955) More at IMDbPro 

Filmed at:
Amado, Arizona, USA
("Oh, What a Beautiful Mornin'")

Elgin, Arizona, USA
(train station musical number scene)

Green Cattle Co. Ranch, San Raphael Valley, Arizona, USA

Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer Studios - 10202 W. Washington Blvd., Culver City, California, USA

Nogales, Arizona, USA

San Rafael Ranch State Park, Patagonia, Arizona, USA
(Greene Cattle Co. Ranch, San Rafael Valley, Arizona)

Why?   The bulk of the movie was shot in and around Nogales Arizona because, in 1955, the real-life Oklahoma was very heavily farmed and developed that suitable areas for the setting of the movie were scarce. They needed rural and undeveloped areas which more resembled the turn of the century setting of the musical.  Of course, the movie was _based_ in Oklahoma.

----------


## Achilleslastand

Not only was the Outsiders filmed in Tulsa but 2 other of SE Hintons books which were made into movies were filmed in the Tulsa area as well.......Rumble Fish and Tex

----------


## ljbab728

"August: Osage Country" to begin filming in September.

http://newsok.com/preproduction-begi...rticle/3699625

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Congrats to NE Oklahoma.

----------


## Pete

Here's the plot synopsis for the play Osage County is based on:




> The action takes place over the course of several weeks in August inside the three-story home of Beverly and Violet Weston outside Pawhuska, Oklahoma. The play is reminiscent of Dumas' well-made play "Camille," centering as it does on the waning days of a sharp-tongued addicted dying woman who is surrounded by a large cast of eccentric lazy hangers-on revealed as various love-hate relationships unfold. The similarity is emphasized by links between the names of the main characters, "Violet" in Letts' play and "Violetta" in "La Traviata" (the opera made from Dumas' "Camille"). However, at the end of Letts' play, the man is dead and the woman lingers on.

----------

